# Bedroom ideas



## TMoreau1027 (Apr 16, 2010)

I recently purchased the Modloft Monroe bedroom set in Wenge with white headrests. My bedroom walls are grey, with white doors and crown molding. I would like to stick with grey, black, and white. Possibly zebra. I am not sure the best way to dress the platform bed. Zebra sheets? White blanket? Folded down zebra throw? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! Also window treatment ideas? I love the scarf valance look. But not sure what colors would tie this all together.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 24, 2010)

I feel like something along the lines of this would work out well, http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00145630


----------



## Horizon (Apr 24, 2010)

Or maybe this, its would match the black and white theme, http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60151213


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

you have amazing taste!!!!!!!!!!!!

I actually made a post for curtains for almost the same sort of bedroom set but i am going to do a solid white bedroom set... i was THINKING doing something like this only with black and white... PLEASE TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK beause i am doing my furniture almost the same as you....

the second pic is how i am doing the bedding... i have looked all over for that bed and cant find it so i am trying to find something close... i saw the other blankets the other poster put up but i like clean lines... its up to you... this is my dream bedroom though...


----------

